
Announcing Capacitor 1.0.0 Alpha - iBelieve
https://blog.ionicframework.com/announcing-capacitor-1-0-0-alpha/
======
mgkimsal
I'm hoping this doesn't turn out like Appcelerator and Titanium/hyperloop.
There was a lot of buildup, and, from my perspective, it sort of went nowhere,
and it seemed Appcelerator just focused on enterprise-only vs what seemed like
a more indie dev community to start with. I may have been catching the tail
end of things around 2014/2015\. I went to a Titanium conference, expected a
bit more, but was impressed with the hyperloop demos, then... everything
seemed to just... fizzle out?

I've liked ionic for a while now, and used it for a few projects. I've seen
reference to a desktop version of 'creator', which... doesn't seem in focus
now compared to the capacitor announcement (which I'd heard about a bit
before). Not sure where the earlier Stencil announcements fit in with
Capacitor either. :/

~~~
Fredx87
I haven't used Ionic so far, but for what I am seeing they are doing a great
work with these new projects and with their vision.

With Stencil they are moving away from Angular and towards web standards,
giving the freedom to use other frameworks to develop apps and avoiding a
framework lock-in. Stencil is also a standalone library that can be used to
build web components everywhere.

With Capacitor they are providing a way to build a real universal app, that
can be run on mobile, web, and desktop, using the same codebase

~~~
mgkimsal
This may be more of a "9 months from now things will be great", but for day to
day stuff, this is probably too bleeding edge for much of my work.

